# Big storm



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Yet another weather post! I'm watching that big storm that's hitting Oman pretty closely. It looks like Dubai is just being hit with exceptionally heavy rains and high winds. Now, a cyclone is something I never thought about in the Middle East!


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Following the news about the cyclone was really pretty sobering. So much damage, even after evacuating the coastal areas as best they could.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Category 5, 70 dead, and the worst storm since 1945. We are seeing a lot more powerful storms, aren't we? Global warming.


----------

